# Hi all



## Vaalser4 (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi, I'm new here  
Though I do not do any martial arts myself, I like to watch it


----------



## frank raud (Sep 16, 2016)

Howdy.


----------



## Jenna (Sep 16, 2016)

Vaalser4 said:


> Hi, I'm new here
> Though I do not do any martial arts myself, I like to watch it


hey welcome along  and tell me what do you think it would take for you to feel up to trying it out a little for your self??


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 16, 2016)

Vaalser4 said:


> Hi, I'm new here
> Though I do not do any martial arts myself, I like to watch it


Welcome to the forums! As much fun as it is to watch, it's more fun to do. Give it a shot sometime - go find a school that looks like fun when you watch a class, then train for a while. For a lot of us on here, that's how we started, and we're still trying to figure out how long "a while" is.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 16, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Tames D (Sep 16, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## Vaalser4 (Sep 17, 2016)

Well I once did Wushu, but it's not my cup of tea so to speak. But I like to watch it


----------



## peteofred (Sep 17, 2016)

Hello and welcome


----------



## wingchun100 (Sep 19, 2016)

Vaalser4 said:


> Hi, I'm new here
> Though I do not do any martial arts myself, I like to watch it


 
Why don't you do any?


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 19, 2016)

Vaalser4 said:


> Hi, I'm new here
> Though I do not do any martial arts myself, I like to watch it


Welcome to Martial Talk.   Here's a link to some of the Martial Arts Videos from my school  Jow Ga Kung Fu Academy Georgia.  You can see other styles and schools spar as well. 

How long did you do Wushu?


----------



## Kenposcholar (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi! What's a good Wushu video you have seen?


----------



## wingchun100 (Oct 4, 2016)

Welcome to the board.


----------

